# Unable to install packages



## Moutombi (Jul 12, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE but I do not get connected with my Internet box. When I download manually the moc player and I'm trying to install it using the pkg_add(1) command as `# pkg_add -r moc-2.4.4_9.tbz` the following message appears:


```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/moc-2.4.4_9.tbz:[/url] No address record
```

Can anyone tell me what's wrong?

[Changed title to something more descriptive -- mod]


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2013)

"No address record" usually indicates that DNS isn't working. Check /etc/resolv.conf.

Please note that FreeBSD 9.0 is end-of-life and should not be used. Please use 9.1 instead.

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2013)

Make sure that a network connection is being set up in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## Moutombi (Jul 13, 2013)

*Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages*

Thank you, the problem is solved.But I have another problem, when I try to connect to the website to download FreeBSD packages there is a message asking me a username and a password. Why? it says

```
Name(ftp.freebsd.org:root):
```


----------



## fonz (Jul 13, 2013)

That's not a website, it's an FTP server. Log in as anonymous and type your e-mail address as the password. Most web browsers will do this automatically. What program are you using (to "connect to the website", as you call it)?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 14, 2013)

Moutombi said:
			
		

> Thank you, the problem is solved.But I have another problem, when I try to connect to the website to download FreeBSD packages there is a message asking me a username and a password. Why? it says
> 
> ```
> Name(ftp.freebsd.org:root):
> ```



As @fonz noted, it's the FTP protocol.

FWIW in almost all cases for servers that permit anonymous logons, you might find it easier to simply type `ftp` for both username, _and_ password. you needn't use anonymous@, or ftp@. Simply typing ftp, will suffice. This will work within a browser, FTP client, or at the terminal/console.

--chris


----------



## fonz (Jul 14, 2013)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> FWIW in almost all cases for servers that permit anonymous logons, you might find it easier to simply type `ftp` for both username, _and_ password.


Legend has it that anonymous FTP initially required the username anonymous, but the alternative ftp was added soon because it turned out that anonymous was too difficult to spell  The password can usually be anything (or even left empty), although most servers _ask_ to enter an e-mail address as the password.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 15, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Legend has it that anonymous FTP initially required the username anonymous, but the alternative ftp was added soon because it turned out that anonymous was too difficult to spell  The password can usually be anything (or even left empty), although most servers _ask_ to enter an e-mail address as the password.



Is it just me, or did I _just say_ nearly the same thing?


----------

